# UCLA MFA Directing/Production Fall 2022



## cheeeese3cake

I didn't see a thread for UCLA MFA directing/production for entry in next fall? so i took the initiative to create one  

Who is applying? How's everyone's portfolio going? We have 40days left until deadline! Let's go everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Here's the current acceptance data for the program from our database: (be sure to add your application when you submit)


UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
27   out of   135   Admitted



10%

Waitlisted
13   out of   135   Waitlisted



70%

*Not Admitted*
95   out of   135   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



They didn't accept any applications last year. Any idea what they've changed for this year? Good luck!!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Has anyone started working on their treatment yet? I read it from another thread that dialogues is out of the question (help writing film treatment MFA UCLA, NYU, etc) but what if my characters are talking to each other. Can I paraphrased the dialogue instead of writing it out (e.g. can I write character A asked character B to buy grocery instead of B: "Can you buy some milk please")


----------



## weeblewobble18

cheeeese3cake said:


> Has anyone started working on their treatment yet? I read it from another thread that dialogues is out of the question (help writing film treatment MFA UCLA, NYU, etc) but what if my characters are talking to each other. Can I paraphrased the dialogue instead of writing it out (e.g. can I write character A asked character B to buy grocery instead of B: "Can you buy some milk please")


Hey, in my opinion, I wouldn't even do that, to be on the safe side.  If Character A is George and Character B is Alex, I would write:
George looks to Alex and asks him to buy milk.
That should suffice, and you'd run no risk of going outside the treatment format.
Only my two cents.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

weeblewobble18 said:


> Hey, in my opinion, I wouldn't even do that, to be on the safe side.  If Character A is George and Character B is Alex, I would write:
> George looks to Alex and asks him to buy milk.
> That should suffice, and you'd run no risk of going outside the treatment format.
> Only my two cents.


This is very helpful! Thank you for replying! 

Quote Reply


----------



## Chris W

Treatment instructions attached... they have a deadline listed as Nov 1st for Screenwriting but no deadline listed yet for Production/Directing.









						Production/Directing - UCLA School of TFT
					

> Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Production/Directing Program Production/Directing About Courses Apply Staff The Master of Fine Arts degree in Production with an emphasis in Directing is a three-year program designed to … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu


----------



## whoisTGW

Chris W said:


> Treatment instructions attached... they have a deadline listed as Nov 1st for Screenwriting but no deadline listed yet for Production/Directing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Production/Directing - UCLA School of TFT
> 
> 
> > Programs > Department of Film, Television and Digital Media > Graduate Degrees > Production/Directing Program Production/Directing About Courses Apply Staff The Master of Fine Arts degree in Production with an emphasis in Directing is a three-year program designed to … Continue reading →
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tft.ucla.edu


Yeah I'm honestly confused about UCLAs whole situation. Are they doing admissions for this year, or are they skipping like they did last year? It feels super last minute regardless.


----------



## Chris W

whoisTGW said:


> Yeah I'm honestly confused about UCLAs whole situation. Are they doing admissions for this year, or are they skipping like they did last year? It feels super last minute regardless.


As far as I know they're doing admissions this year. We're going to try to reach out to them for an article but who knows if they will.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

I've finally received a reply from them after almost two weeks🙄


----------



## cheeeese3cake

The program homepage has been updated! They will be taking in new applicants for next year. Requirements are still the same!


----------



## Chris W

cheeeese3cake said:


> The program homepage has been updated! They will be taking in new applicants for next year. Requirements are still the same!


Thanks for letting us know!

Online and Mailed Application Deadline: November 1, 2021​Please complete all of the following steps:

Step 1: Online


Complete the UCLA Graduate Division Online Application.
MUST be paid and completed online by *November 1, 2021*.
Indicate MFA, Film and Television, Production/Directing as the program.

Upload the Statement of Purpose.
Submit a 1-2 page document.

Upload Short Film Treatment.
Submit a 1-3 page document.
For more information on writing a Short Film Treatment, Click Here.

Upload Unofficial copies of all Transcripts.
Submit Three Letters of Recommendation
Enter the Names and Emails of all recommenders into the UCLA Graduate Division Online Application.

Step 2: Mail


Mail an Official copy of all Transcripts from each Undergraduate and Graduate institutions attended.
Note: Community College transcripts are not necessary.

Request that all Test Scores be sent directly to UCLA.
Only test scores taken by December 31, 2021 will be accepted.
The GRE UCLA Code is 4837 and the Department Code is 2409.
Note: The GRE is not Required for MFA Applicants.


----------



## whoisTGW

November 1st deadline after just updating their site... yikes


----------



## Chris W

whoisTGW said:


> November 1st deadline after just updating their site... yikes


Yeah... Same as screenwriting. Nothing like a tight deadline to get those creative juices going! 😬


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Do they offer any scholarship?


----------



## JeanTrier

Can I submit a treatment of a film that has already been made? Will UCLA asks me to submit my short film during the later application process?


----------



## Chris W

Kai Luo said:


> Can I submit a treatment of a film that has already been made? Will UCLA asks me to submit my short film during the later application process?


I would think the intent is to have you submit a treatment for something that hasn't been made as that is what a treatment is. It's also always good to get your creative chops going.


----------



## Jinna Dee

Does anyone know if it is okay to write a treatment not set in LA but somewhere else or even abroad? It said on the top of the document "How to Write a Treatment" that we are supposed to write a treatment for a short film that "might be produced during graduate residence at UCLA." 
(Btw I emailed them but haven't got any reply yet...)


----------



## Chris W

As long as it can be "produced during graduate residence at UCLA." by making UCLA seem like somewhere else I would think. That would still be following their guidelines.


----------



## JeanTrier

weeblewobble18 said:


> Hey, in my opinion, I wouldn't even do that, to be on the safe side.  If Character A is George and Character B is Alex, I would write:
> George looks to Alex and asks him to buy milk.
> That should suffice, and you'd run no risk of going outside the treatment format.
> Only my two cents.


Hi. How about voice over? Do you think we can write voice over to explain some essesntial background?


----------



## weeblewobble18

Kai Luo said:


> Hi. How about voice over? Do you think we can write voice over to explain some essesntial background?


No.  That's not what you do in a treatment.  Do not use any script terminology in a treatment.  That defeats the purpose of a treatment.
A treatment is written like a novel.  If you want to explain essential background, you need to do that through the story.  Give a reason for this exposition to happen, through visuals, character action, character conversations, what have you.  But you need to describe everything in prose.  Do not use voiceover.
Online there exists James Cameron's original treatment for Terminator.  I suggest you reference that.


----------



## JeanTrier

weeblewobble18 said:


> No.  That's not what you do in a treatment.  Do not use any script terminology in a treatment.  That defeats the purpose of a treatment.
> A treatment is written like a novel.  If you want to explain essential background, you need to do that through the story.  Give a reason for this exposition to happen, through visuals, character action, character conversations, what have you.  But you need to describe everything in prose.  Do not use voiceover.
> Online there exists James Cameron's original treatment for Terminator.  I suggest you reference that.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Chris W

weeblewobble18 said:


> Online there exists James Cameron's original treatment for Terminator. I suggest you reference that.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

weeblewobble18 said:


> No.  That's not what you do in a treatment.  Do not use any script terminology in a treatment.  That defeats the purpose of a treatment.
> A treatment is written like a novel.  If you want to explain essential background, you need to do that through the story.  Give a reason for this exposition to happen, through visuals, character action, character conversations, what have you.  But you need to describe everything in prose.  Do not use voiceover.
> Online there exists James Cameron's original treatment for Terminator.  I suggest you reference that.


Hello, I need to show a written note in my treatment and this is what I did: *a sticky note on the door that reads “scallion pancake for dinner?” *do you think this is okay? it is not a dialogue nor a v.o.


----------



## Joestar

Good luck everyone!

Do you guys know if it's ok if I register a recommender, but their letter of recommendation comes in after the deadline? I know some universities are fine with this, but I don't know about UCLA.


----------



## Chris W

Added this treatment and script to our new Link Directory section as well. Please add any other scripts or treatments there people should read. 














 The Terminator Treatment


						Original treatment for The Terminator.
					


Chris W
Oct 22, 2021
Views: 1K
Category: Treatments


----------



## weeblewobble18

cheeeese3cake said:


> Hello, I need to show a written note in my treatment and this is what I did: *a sticky note on the door that reads “scallion pancake for dinner?” *do you think this is okay? it is not a dialogue nor a v.o.


There's plenty of quotes in the treatments I've seen.  As long as all script terminology is removed, and it reads like you'd read a novel, that's fine.


			BATMAN YEAR ONE -  Proposal - By Larry and Andy Wachowski
		

The above link is also a good example to reference for those who are applying for film school.  This was written by the Wachowski Sisters (brothers at the time) when they were pitching a take on a Batman movie.  
Good luck.


----------



## VBM

Hello, I was wondering what exactly everybody is including in their statement of purpose vs personal statement and whether there is any overlap? I'm finding writing two a bit hard


----------



## VBM

Joestar said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Do you guys know if it's ok if I register a recommender, but their letter of recommendation comes in after the deadline? I know some universities are fine with this, but I don't know about UCLA.


I think it has to be in by the deadline! Err on the side of caution


----------



## cheeeese3cake

weeblewobble18 said:


> There's plenty of quotes in the treatments I've seen.  As long as all script terminology is removed, and it reads like you'd read a novel, that's fine.
> 
> 
> BATMAN YEAR ONE -  Proposal - By Larry and Andy Wachowski
> 
> 
> The above link is also a good example to reference for those who are applying for film school.  This was written by the Wachowski Sisters (brothers at the time) when they were pitching a take on a Batman movie.
> Good luck.


Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## cheeeese3cake

VBM said:


> I think it has to be in by the deadline! Err on the side of caution





Joestar said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Do you guys know if it's ok if I register a recommender, but their letter of recommendation comes in after the deadline? I know some universities are fine with this, but I don't know about UCLA.






this is on the UCLA application, so I assume it should be fine?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

VBM said:


> Hello, I was wondering what exactly everybody is including in their statement of purpose vs personal statement and whether there is any overlap? I'm finding writing two a bit hard


in my SOP I sort of explained why I want to make films using three very short (cause the page limit) personal experiences, and what I hope to learn from the program. 
In my PS, I answered the first question so I talked about how a personal experience motivates me to pursue a career in film.  
also, none of the stories in my SOP & PS are related to film. idk if that would be okay but I am willing to bet on it that UCLA seeks different perspective :/

hope this helps and good luck


----------



## Batsy

Joestar said:


> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Do you guys know if it's ok if I register a recommender, but their letter of recommendation comes in after the deadline? I know some universities are fine with this, but I don't know about UCLA.


*Letters of Recommendation
Can I submit the application even though my recommenders haven't finished their letters?
Yes!*  Be sure to submit your application by the deadline! Letters of recommendation and test scores can come in after submission.

This is pulled from the application portal's FAQ section.

Edit: Oops, I didn't notice someone had already posted this info. Ignore me  😆


----------



## emmk

just finding this thread now after creating an account and learning that their application material requirements differ pretty drastically from what was listed on their website and instructional PDF?! i see some of you have already talked through this but man, was i just not looking in the right places or did everyone else get hit with a huge wtf when they learned they needed to submit a PS and SoP (both of which had a 500 word limit not listed on the instructions)? man this whiplash sucks


----------



## Chris W

emmk said:


> their application material requirements differ pretty drastically from what was listed on their website and instructional PDF?!


It's poorly worded but it's there:



> Complete the UCLA Graduate Division Online Application.



That links to this:






						Research Requirements | UCLA Graduate Programs
					

What is needed to start the application process for UCLA Graduate school.



					grad.ucla.edu
				




Which reads:

Statement of Purpose​Your statement of purpose will be used in conjunction with your application for consideration for graduate admission and financial support. Specific requirements (individual majors may have 500, 1,000 or 1,500 word limits; this information is in the application and on the each program’s website) and prompts are listed in the application and include


What is your purpose in applying for graduate study in your specified degree program? Describe your area(s) of interest, including any subfield(s) or interdisciplinary interests.
What experiences have prepared you for advanced study or research in this degree program? What relevant skills have you gained from these experiences? Have your experiences led to specific or tangible outcomes that would support your potential to contribute to this field?
What additional information about your past experience may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA?
Why is the UCLA graduate program to which you are applying is the best place for you to pursue your academic goals? If you are applying for a research master’s or doctoral program, we encourage you to indicate specific research interests and potential faculty mentors.
What are your plans for your career after earning this degree?
Personal Statement​The Personal Statement is an opportunity for you to provide additional information that may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA. It will also be used to consider candidates for the Cota-Robles & GOFP fellowships. To be considered for a Cota-Robles or Graduate Opportunity fellowship, be sure to describe your contributions to diversity. The University of California Diversity Statement can be found online.

Instructions are provided in the application and include a 500 words limit (approximately 1-page, single spaced, using 1-inch margins and 12-point font) as well as these or other prompts:


Are there educational, personal, cultural, economic, or social experiences, not described in your Statement of Purpose, that have shaped your academic journey? If so, how? Have any of these experiences provided unique perspective(s) that you would contribute to your program, field or profession?
Describe challenge(s) or barriers that you have faced in your pursuit of higher education. What motivated you to persist, and how did you overcome them? What is the evidence of your persistence, progress or success?
How have your life experiences and educational background informed your understanding of the barriers facing groups that are underrepresented in higher education?
How have you been actively engaged (e.g., through participation, employment, service, teaching or other activities) in programs or activities focused on increasing participation by groups that have been historically underrepresented in higher education?
How do you intend to engage in scholarly discourse, research, teaching, creative efforts, and/or community engagement during your graduate program that have the potential to advance diversity and equal opportunity in higher education?
How do you see yourself contributing to diversity in your profession after you earn your advanced degree at UCLA?


----------



## emmk

thanks


Chris W said:


> It's poorly worded but it's there:
> 
> 
> 
> That links to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Research Requirements | UCLA Graduate Programs
> 
> 
> What is needed to start the application process for UCLA Graduate school.
> 
> 
> 
> grad.ucla.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reads:
> 
> Statement of Purpose​Your statement of purpose will be used in conjunction with your application for consideration for graduate admission and financial support. Specific requirements (individual majors may have 500, 1,000 or 1,500 word limits; this information is in the application and on the each program’s website) and prompts are listed in the application and include
> 
> 
> What is your purpose in applying for graduate study in your specified degree program? Describe your area(s) of interest, including any subfield(s) or interdisciplinary interests.
> What experiences have prepared you for advanced study or research in this degree program? What relevant skills have you gained from these experiences? Have your experiences led to specific or tangible outcomes that would support your potential to contribute to this field?
> What additional information about your past experience may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA?
> Why is the UCLA graduate program to which you are applying is the best place for you to pursue your academic goals? If you are applying for a research master’s or doctoral program, we encourage you to indicate specific research interests and potential faculty mentors.
> What are your plans for your career after earning this degree?
> Personal Statement​The Personal Statement is an opportunity for you to provide additional information that may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA. It will also be used to consider candidates for the Cota-Robles & GOFP fellowships. To be considered for a Cota-Robles or Graduate Opportunity fellowship, be sure to describe your contributions to diversity. The University of California Diversity Statement can be found online.
> 
> Instructions are provided in the application and include a 500 words limit (approximately 1-page, single spaced, using 1-inch margins and 12-point font) as well as these or other prompts:
> 
> 
> Are there educational, personal, cultural, economic, or social experiences, not described in your Statement of Purpose, that have shaped your academic journey? If so, how? Have any of these experiences provided unique perspective(s) that you would contribute to your program, field or profession?
> Describe challenge(s) or barriers that you have faced in your pursuit of higher education. What motivated you to persist, and how did you overcome them? What is the evidence of your persistence, progress or success?
> How have your life experiences and educational background informed your understanding of the barriers facing groups that are underrepresented in higher education?
> How have you been actively engaged (e.g., through participation, employment, service, teaching or other activities) in programs or activities focused on increasing participation by groups that have been historically underrepresented in higher education?
> How do you intend to engage in scholarly discourse, research, teaching, creative efforts, and/or community engagement during your graduate program that have the potential to advance diversity and equal opportunity in higher education?
> How do you see yourself contributing to diversity in your profession after you earn your advanced degree at UCLA?


thanks Chris for redirecting me to this! def poorly organized 
i'm glad i got some clarity, though i'm still quite frustrated that this info wasn't consolidated under the PDF or on the program's "apply" site, especially bc the checklist on both take the time to single out the "Statement of Purpose" but not the Personal Statement, and neither has any mention of the 500 word limit (despite this site you redirected me to clearly saying, "(individual majors may have 500, 1,000 or 1,500 word limits; this information is in the application and on the each program’s website)"  anyway, i know there's no use complaining--i just wanted to commiserate and see if anyone else ran into the same frustration. thanks for your response


----------



## Chris W

No worries! And yes I can see how it's frustrating. At least you're not finding out the day of the deadline.


----------



## emmk

Chris W said:


> No worries! And yes I can see how it's frustrating. At least you're not finding out the day of the deadline.


definitely! hopefully this thread can be of help to anyone who isn't aware of this issue too.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

emmk said:


> just finding this thread now after creating an account and learning that their application material requirements differ pretty drastically from what was listed on their website and instructional PDF?! i see some of you have already talked through this but man, was i just not looking in the right places or did everyone else get hit with a huge wtf when they learned they needed to submit a PS and SoP (both of which had a 500 word limit not listed on the instructions)? man this whiplash sucks


I have emailed UCLA a couple of time and only PS has a 500 word limit; SoP is either 500 words or  2 pages.





so if your SoP is more than 500 words just upload it as a supporting document

it is def organized poorly and it is frustrating that they only confirmed they are taking in new applicants 1 month before the ddl
good luck!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

weeblewobble18 said:


> There's plenty of quotes in the treatments I've seen.  As long as all script terminology is removed, and it reads like you'd read a novel, that's fine.
> 
> 
> BATMAN YEAR ONE -  Proposal - By Larry and Andy Wachowski
> 
> 
> The above link is also a good example to reference for those who are applying for film school.  This was written by the Wachowski Sisters (brothers at the time) when they were pitching a take on a Batman movie.
> Good luck.


thank you very much!! this is very helpful


----------



## Chris W

weeblewobble18 said:


> There's plenty of quotes in the treatments I've seen.  As long as all script terminology is removed, and it reads like you'd read a novel, that's fine.
> 
> 
> BATMAN YEAR ONE -  Proposal - By Larry and Andy Wachowski
> 
> 
> The above link is also a good example to reference for those who are applying for film school.  This was written by the Wachowski Sisters (brothers at the time) when they were pitching a take on a Batman movie.
> Good luck.


Neat! Can you add it to our new Treatment section?

https://www.filmschool.org/resources/categories/treatments.6/


----------



## emmk

cheeeese3cake said:


> I have emailed UCLA a couple of time and only PS has a 500 word limit; SoP is either 500 words or  2 pages.
> View attachment 2645View attachment 2646
> so if your SoP is more than 500 words just upload it as a supporting document
> 
> it is def organized poorly and it is frustrating that they only confirmed they are taking in new applicants 1 month before the ddl
> good luck!


omg  the discrepancy in info continues. i just wasted a chunk of time time shaving down my SoP to 500 words lmao. i'm just laughing at this point! thank you so much for this info though, i really appreciate your sharing the responses you've received from the school. best of luck to everyone!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

emmk said:


> omg  the discrepancy in info continues. i just wasted a chunk of time time shaving down my SoP to 500 words lmao. i'm just laughing at this point! thank you so much for this info though, i really appreciate your sharing the responses you've received from the school. best of luck to everyone!


No worries! Ikr, it is so frustrating! Hopefully you kept a copy of your original SoP!
5 more days till deadline! Let's do this guys!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Hey, did anyone give their film treatment a title? is it a requirement?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Also, does anyone know how to determine that your film is under 10mins? i know in a screenplay format 1mins is roughly equal to 1 page? but how about in a treatment format? or it doesn't matter as long as it is within the 3pages limit?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

cheeeese3cake said:


> Also, does anyone know how to determine that your film is under 10mins? i know in a screenplay format 1mins is roughly equal to 1 page? but how about in a treatment format? or it doesn't matter as long as it is within the 3pages limit?


does UCLA admin care if your treatment makes the film seems like it is over 10mins?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

*just realized that UCLA application system DOES NOT run on a PST time zone
don't wait till the last min to submit your application people!!!*


----------



## Chris W

cheeeese3cake said:


> *just realized that UCLA application system DOES NOT run on a PST time zone
> don't wait till the last min to submit your application people!!!*


It runs on local?


----------



## Chris W

BTW I just noticed this on the NYU application requirements page:

*Do NOT wait until the last minute to submit your online graduate application and your portfolio in SlideRoom. We strongly recommend that you apply 2 weeks early to avoid technical issues that may arise.*

Good advice. So don't delay today.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Chris W said:


> It runs on local?


Los Angeles is in a PDT time zone. I think most grad school application systems run on a EDT?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

cheeeese3cake said:


> *just realized that UCLA application system DOES NOT run on a PST time zone
> don't wait till the last min to submit your application people!!!*


I meant PDT 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Chris W

Deadline is today!​Good luck everyone. Don't delay until the last moment!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Out of sight out of mind, just submitted my application :'(
Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Chris W

cheeeese3cake said:


> Out of sight out of mind, just submitted my application :'(
> Good luck to everyone else!!


GOOD LUCK!!!

Remember everyone to add your application to our database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				





UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
27   out of   135   Admitted



10%

Waitlisted
13   out of   135   Waitlisted



70%

*Not Admitted*
95   out of   135   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> It's poorly worded but it's there:
> 
> 
> 
> That links to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Research Requirements | UCLA Graduate Programs
> 
> 
> What is needed to start the application process for UCLA Graduate school.
> 
> 
> 
> grad.ucla.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which reads:
> 
> Statement of Purpose​Your statement of purpose will be used in conjunction with your application for consideration for graduate admission and financial support. Specific requirements (individual majors may have 500, 1,000 or 1,500 word limits; this information is in the application and on the each program’s website) and prompts are listed in the application and include
> 
> 
> What is your purpose in applying for graduate study in your specified degree program? Describe your area(s) of interest, including any subfield(s) or interdisciplinary interests.
> What experiences have prepared you for advanced study or research in this degree program? What relevant skills have you gained from these experiences? Have your experiences led to specific or tangible outcomes that would support your potential to contribute to this field?
> What additional information about your past experience may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA?
> Why is the UCLA graduate program to which you are applying is the best place for you to pursue your academic goals? If you are applying for a research master’s or doctoral program, we encourage you to indicate specific research interests and potential faculty mentors.
> What are your plans for your career after earning this degree?
> Personal Statement​The Personal Statement is an opportunity for you to provide additional information that may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and aptitude for graduate study at UCLA. It will also be used to consider candidates for the Cota-Robles & GOFP fellowships. To be considered for a Cota-Robles or Graduate Opportunity fellowship, be sure to describe your contributions to diversity. The University of California Diversity Statement can be found online.
> 
> Instructions are provided in the application and include a 500 words limit (approximately 1-page, single spaced, using 1-inch margins and 12-point font) as well as these or other prompts:
> 
> 
> Are there educational, personal, cultural, economic, or social experiences, not described in your Statement of Purpose, that have shaped your academic journey? If so, how? Have any of these experiences provided unique perspective(s) that you would contribute to your program, field or profession?
> Describe challenge(s) or barriers that you have faced in your pursuit of higher education. What motivated you to persist, and how did you overcome them? What is the evidence of your persistence, progress or success?
> How have your life experiences and educational background informed your understanding of the barriers facing groups that are underrepresented in higher education?
> How have you been actively engaged (e.g., through participation, employment, service, teaching or other activities) in programs or activities focused on increasing participation by groups that have been historically underrepresented in higher education?
> How do you intend to engage in scholarly discourse, research, teaching, creative efforts, and/or community engagement during your graduate program that have the potential to advance diversity and equal opportunity in higher education?
> How do you see yourself contributing to diversity in your profession after you earn your advanced degree at UCLA?



So these are the guidelines I used when I submitted my personal statement. I thought there was a 500 word limit, it was to be single spaced, with 1 inch margins and 12 point font. These were the guidelines I used to submit my personal statement with.

But this isn’t the correct format?


----------



## Joestar

Good luck everybody! Here's hoping for good news.


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> So these are the guidelines I used when I submitted my personal statement. I thought there was a 500 word limit, it was to be single spaced, with 1 inch margins and 12 point font. These were the guidelines I used to submit my personal statement with.
> 
> But this isn’t the correct format?


The instructions were super confusing I agree.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

emmk said:


> omg  the discrepancy in info continues. i just wasted a chunk of time time shaving down my SoP to 500 words lmao. i'm just laughing at this point! thank you so much for this info though, i really appreciate your sharing the responses you've received from the school. best of luck to everyone!


But the word count remained the same, you could just submit it differently.


----------



## Joestar

Anyone know when we might expect responses?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Joestar said:


> Anyone know when we might expect responses?


According to the database, earliest interview notification date was Jan 30 and the earliest decision went out on March 3


----------



## Browncapital

I just want my reject to get it out of the way. I don’t want to wait until March.


----------



## Browncapital

Anyone heard back?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Browncapital said:


> Anyone heard back?


no nothing


----------



## scaldwellkerson

I think we have to wait until 2022 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Browncapital

Anyone heard from them?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Browncapital said:


> Anyone heard from them?


no nothing


----------



## Joestar

Nope.


----------



## Browncapital

Hey! UCLA just contacted me about my film treatment not being double spaced. They asked me to submit the correct version by Jan 17th. 

So I’m still being considered!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Browncapital said:


> Hey! UCLA just contacted me about my film treatment not being double spaced. They asked me to submit the correct version by Jan 17th.
> 
> So I’m still being considered!


That's good to know that they have began reviewing our applications!!


----------



## It_movie

Good to know that at least they are in the process of reviewing it! Anyone knows when’s the earliest time people heard back from previous years?


----------



## Browncapital

I am in a dilemma. I double spaced my short film treatment, and now it's about 6 pages. Should I retweak the plot and rewrite some aspects to make it be 3 pages (double spaced) or just trim it down? I don't even think I could do that. 

What should I do?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Browncapital said:


> I am in a dilemma. I double spaced my short film treatment, and now it's about 6 pages. Should I retweak the plot and rewrite some aspects to make it be 3 pages (double spaced) or just trim it down? I don't even think I could do that.
> 
> What should I do?


I will trim it down to 3 pages because that was the guideline indicated


----------



## Joestar

Are we still allowed to change our submissions?


----------



## Browncapital

Joestar said:


> Are we still allowed to change our submissions?



Mine is still the same submission but I am drastically trimming it down to meet the 3 page requirement.

Which is kinda what they instructed me to do. I’m turning it in soon.


----------



## JeanTrier

Browncapital said:


> Mine is still the same submission but I am drastically trimming it down to meet the 3 page requirement.
> 
> Which is kinda what they instructed me to do. I’m turning it in soon.


Do you think we could change the margin? Can it be like 0.5 inch?


----------



## Browncapital

Kai Luo said:


> Do you think we could change the margin? Can it be like 0.5 inch?



What did they tell you to fix?


----------



## JeanTrier

Browncapital said:


> What did they tell you to fix?


The double space. I find it struggle so I have to tweak the margin.


----------



## Browncapital

Kai Luo said:


> The double space. I find it struggle so I have to tweak the margin.



If they gave you till tomorrow like me, you should just trim yours down to where it's 3 pages double spaced.


----------



## JeanTrier

Browncapital said:


> If they gave you till tomorrow like me, you should just trim yours down to where it's 3 pages double spaced.


So that means I can't change margins and it should still be 1 inch？


----------



## Mr. November

Was it supposed to be double spaced? They didn’t specify that in the guidelines


----------



## Browncapital

Mr. November said:


> Was it supposed to be double spaced? They didn’t specify that in the guidelines



Yes! What did they tell you in your email?


----------



## Mr. November

Browncapital said:


> Yes! What did they tell you in your email?


I didn’t get any e-mails. It might be a good sign if you did!


----------



## Browncapital

Mr. November said:


> I didn’t get any e-mails. It might be a good sign if you did!



Was your stuff already double spaced?


----------



## Mr. November

Browncapital said:


> Was your stuff already double spaced?


I submitted mine single spaced


----------



## Browncapital

Mr. November said:


> I submitted mine single spaced



They probably haven’t gotten to you yet. You never know!


----------



## catapultbaby

Browncapital said:


> They probably haven’t gotten to you yet. You never know!


What is the first letter of your last name (hoping they are going alphabetical)? Do we honestly think the people who were single spaced and did not receive an email are still being considered?


----------



## Browncapital

catapultbaby said:


> What is the first letter of your last name (hoping they are going alphabetical)? Do we honestly think the people who were single spaced and did not receive an email are still being considered?



L is mine. Also I’m not sure tbh. 

I mean I single spaced and they reached out to me last Tuesday and gave me till yesterday to resubmit it. Was it possible they already read my application? Or they are reading them in a batches? If it’s the latter then yes. What do you think?


----------



## catapultbaby

Browncapital said:


> L is mine. Also I’m not sure tbh.
> 
> I mean I single spaced and they reached out to me last Tuesday and gave me till yesterday to resubmit it. Was it possible they already read my application? Or they are reading them in a batches? If it’s the latter then yes. What do you think?


M is mine so I'm not gunna throw myself a pity party just yet. I am editing mine down just in case but Im a little nervous. Maybe Ill @ the other person who was emailed and see what their last name first letter is and that might give us a better idea?


----------



## catapultbaby

Kai Luo said:


> The double space. I find it struggle so I have to tweak the margin.


Do you mind letting us know what the first letter of your last name is? I want to see if they are moving through the applications in some order


----------



## Browncapital

Does anyone know when we can expect to hear back?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> Does anyone know when we can expect to hear back?


Past earliest notification dates can be found here (and other data)


----------



## audr3y

Glad to know they are reviewing applications! My last name is a Z so looks like I might have to wait for a bit longer lol


----------



## Browncapital

catapultbaby said:


> Do you mind letting us know what the first letter of your last name is? I want to see if they are moving through the applications in some order



Did you receive the email to correct yours?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

I think they've sent out most application corrections and from the looks of it most interview notifications don't even go out until the very end of the month/beginning of February so it's probably not worth worrying over the little things until someone lets us know that they've gotten an interview notification!

Also, the one email I received from them back in the beginning of December about my uploaded transcript was in my spam folder of my email and I had just so happened upon it about a week after they sent it, so maybe keep an eye out there if you're thinking they might want you to correct something.


----------



## Browncapital

scaldwellkerson said:


> I think they've sent out most application corrections and from the looks of it most interview notifications don't even go out until the very end of the month/beginning of February so it's probably not worth worrying over the little things until someone lets us know that they've gotten an interview notification!
> 
> Also, the one email I received from them back in mid-December about my uploaded transcript was in my spam folder of my email and I had just so happened upon it, so maybe keep an eye out there if you're thinking they might want you to correct something.



That's true but some people haven't even gotten those. Personally, I wise they hurry up!


----------



## Browncapital

scaldwellkerson said:


> I think they've sent out most application corrections and from the looks of it most interview notifications don't even go out until the very end of the month/beginning of February so it's probably not worth worrying over the little things until someone lets us know that they've gotten an interview notification!
> 
> Also, the one email I received from them back in the beginning of December about my uploaded transcript was in my spam folder of my email and I had just so happened upon it about a week after they sent it, so maybe keep an eye out there if you're thinking they might want you to correct something.



I looked at 2020 and some ppl started getting them today and the beginning of February.


----------



## Browncapital

Has anyone heard back today?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Browncapital said:


> I looked at 2020 and some ppl started getting them today and the beginning of February.


Yes, that was part of the point of my comment. There’s a possibility of hearing starting this week, probably not on a Sunday, just my guess.


----------



## user1234

I saw some interviews sent out for screenwriting today. I feel we’ll hear within these days about interviews.


----------



## Browncapital

user1234 said:


> I saw some interviews sent out for screenwriting today. I feel we’ll hear within these days about interviews.



That’s exciting.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

I have applied for MFA in Directing for fall 2022. I wanted to know the following. Does anyone know ? I had emailed to filmgrad@tft.ucla.edu but have not heard back from them since a long time.

1. Which date will the results be out ? 
2. Will there be an interview, if yes when ? 
3. If one gets selected, when does one have to pay the fees and what is the amount ? 

Thank you


----------



## Browncapital

Nidhi Kamath said:


> I have applied for MFA in Directing for fall 2022. I wanted to know the following. Does anyone know ? I had emailed to filmgrad@tft.ucla.edu but have not heard back from them since a long time.
> 
> 1. Which date will the results be out ?
> 2. Will there be an interview, if yes when ?
> 3. If one gets selected, when does one have to pay the fees and what is the amount ?
> 
> Thank you



When did you email them?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

4 days ago


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Did anyone hear back yet ?
I am dying of anxiety omg


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

cheeeese3cake said:


> Did anyone hear back yet ?
> I am dying of anxiety omg


Hey I haven't heard back from them. But please relax ! I know it is an anxious period. But this too shall pass. I am sharing this stress relief youtube link I have made for myself checkout these videos. 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWEiAViqc1GPscH8xLjJRa5EZnJqJPHVL


----------



## Browncapital

When are we gonna hear back? 

What was it like two years ago when they did it?


----------



## Chris W

Browncapital said:


> When are we gonna hear back?
> 
> What was it like two years ago when they did it?


Past stats and notification dates in linked page below. As well as acceptance after interview rate.


UCLA TFT - Production/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






20%

Admitted
27   out of   135   Admitted



10%

Waitlisted
13   out of   135   Waitlisted



70%

*Not Admitted*
95   out of   135   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hey I haven't heard back from them. But please relax ! I know it is an anxious period. But this too shall pass. I am sharing this stress relief youtube link I have made for myself checkout these videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWEiAViqc1GPscH8xLjJRa5EZnJqJPHVL


Thank you for this! More posts like this from everyone! 🧘🏾‍♀️


----------



## Browncapital

I guess this is the only school I’m counting on now 😂


----------



## LIN CINDY

I guess maybe they have not started to send out most of the interview notifications yet.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hey I haven't heard back from them. But please relax ! I know it is an anxious period. But this too shall pass. I am sharing this stress relief youtube link I have made for myself checkout these videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLWEiAViqc1GPscH8xLjJRa5EZnJqJPHVL


Thank you, this is very helpful


----------



## Browncapital

LIN CINDY said:


> I guess maybe they have not started to send out most of the interview notifications yet.



When do you think they will?


----------



## Browncapital

Maybe this week? Lol


----------



## LIN CINDY

Browncapital said:


> Maybe this week? Lol


IDK. Maybe we could send them an email and ask them about the general timeline of the application process.


----------



## It_movie

I don't know what you guys think but the constant delays in UCLA's application process and confusing prompts really stood out as red flags to me, which reflects on how the TFT film school is being run currently. I know they are shaking things up but based on what I've experienced during application I'm not sure if this is the experience I would enjoy anymore even if I get into UCLA.


----------



## Browncapital

It_movie said:


> I don't know what you guys think but the constant delays in UCLA's application process and confusing prompts really stood out as red flags to me, which reflects on how the TFT film school is being run currently. I know they are shaking things up but based on what I've experienced during application I'm not sure if this is the experience I would enjoy anymore even if I get into UCLA.



UCLA was actually my top school. I was devastated when I did the wrong format, but they let me correct it. The curriculum. 

Its interesting that this is the only school I haven’t heard from yet. I’m really ecstatic but anxious at the same time.


----------



## LIN CINDY

Browncapital said:


> UCLA was actually my top school. I was devastated when I did the wrong format, but they let me correct it. The curriculum.
> 
> Its interesting that this is the only school I haven’t heard from yet. I’m really ecstatic but anxious at the same time.


Same! Which schools have you gotten interview notifications from?


----------



## Browncapital

LIN CINDY said:


> Same! Which schools have you gotten interview notifications from?



None of the others 😭


----------



## catapultbaby

It_movie said:


> I don't know what you guys think but the constant delays in UCLA's application process and confusing prompts really stood out as red flags to me, which reflects on how the TFT film school is being run currently. I know they are shaking things up but based on what I've experienced during application I'm not sure if this is the experience I would enjoy anymore even if I get into UCLA.


I don’t think there has been constant delays. Some schools take longer than others to send out interviews, like NYU and Columbia did just this past week. I don’t think the prompts were confusing, I made a mistake on mine because I didn’t read the requirements correctly. Plus UCLA shut down their program last year, I assume this is because they 1 didn’t want to put kids through zoom film school and 2 knew that conducting applications in a time where the future was still unsure wasn’t smart. I respect your view point, but I would wait and see what happens at the end of application season to say whether or not there are significant red flags. (I don’t wanna diminish your opinions but I also don’t want you to think you got a shitty deal if you get in)


----------



## rouleau.alexander

Browncapital said:


> Hey! UCLA just contacted me about my film treatment not being double spaced. They asked me to submit the correct version by Jan 17th.
> 
> So I’m still being considered!


Damn I just realized my treatment wasn’t double spaced but I never got an email about it. I even checked the spam.


----------



## Browncapital

rouleau.alexander said:


> Damn I just realized my treatment wasn’t double spaced but I never got an email about it. I even checked the spam.



Oh really? It does seem like they only reach out of some people about that. I’m wondering why. But I had to submit by Jan 17th. (Which I did).


----------



## Browncapital

LIN CINDY said:


> IDK. Maybe we could send them an email and ask them about the general timeline of the application process.





It_movie said:


> I don't know what you guys think but the constant delays in UCLA's application process and confusing prompts really stood out as red flags to me, which reflects on how the TFT film school is being run currently. I know they are shaking things up but based on what I've experienced during application I'm not sure if this is the experience I would enjoy anymore even if I get into UCLA.





catapultbaby said:


> I don’t think there has been constant delays. Some schools take longer than others to send out interviews, like NYU and Columbia did just this past week. I don’t think the prompts were confusing, I made a mistake on mine because I didn’t read the requirements correctly. Plus UCLA shut down their program last year, I assume this is because they 1 didn’t want to put kids through zoom film school and 2 knew that conducting applications in a time where the future was still unsure wasn’t smart. I respect your view point, but I would wait and see what happens at the end of application season to say whether or not there are significant red flags. (I don’t wanna diminish your opinions but I also don’t want you to think you got a shitty deal if you get in)



Don't the screenwriters' program wrap up their interviews by the 18th?

Maybe they are waiting until then to start the directing interview and decisions process. But I also read this:


----------



## rouleau.alexander

Browncapital said:


> Oh really? It does seem like they only reach out of some people about that. I’m wondering why. But I had to submit by Jan 17th. (Which I did).


Think I should reach out about it? I fear it’s probably too late.


----------



## catapultbaby

rouleau.alexander said:


> Think I should reach out about it? I fear it’s probably too late.


I reached out and asked already and they said that if you didnt receive an email, know that there is nothing wrong with your materials.

Email:
If there are any issues with your supplemental materials you will receive an email from us. If you do not receive an email from you can assume there were no issues with your application.

Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television.

Best,
-TFT Student Services


----------



## Browncapital

rouleau.alexander said:


> Think I should reach out about it? I fear it’s probably too late.



I would. I know I emailed them a couple days ago and they haven’t responded yet. I’m waiting in suspense.


----------



## Browncapital

catapultbaby said:


> I reached out and asked already and they said that if you didnt receive an email, know that there is nothing wrong with your materials.
> 
> Email:
> If there are any issues with your supplemental materials you will receive an email from us. If you do not receive an email from you can assume there were no issues with your application.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television.
> 
> Best,
> -TFT Student Services



How long did it take them to reach back out to you after you emailed them? 

It’s been a million years 😂


----------



## usisiu

Browncapital said:


> I would. I know I emailed them a couple days ago and they haven’t responded yet. I’m waiting in suspense.


Did u email the admissions office or department?


----------



## Browncapital

usisiu said:


> Did u email the admissions office or department?



filmgrad@tft.ucla.edu


----------



## catapultbaby

I emailed them Jan. 29 and they got back to me Feb. 10


----------



## It_movie

Just wondering if anyone has got any interview for UCLA Producing/Directing at all?


----------



## Browncapital

It_movie said:


> Just wondering if anyone has got any interview for UCLA Producing/Directing at all?



I’m really hoping this doesn’t drag into April. 😂. 

They must have had a lot of applications this year.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Just got my interview request in my spam folder. The link doesn't work in the email so I had to copy and paste but everyone be on the look out and I hope this starts to ease some minds 🙏🏾
*Also: it's literally 2 days of interviews this Thursday and Friday and I didn't see a ton of slots so I think they're trying to get them done as soon as possible.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Congrats!!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

cheeeese3cake said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## rouleau.alexander

scaldwellkerson said:


> Just got my interview request in my spam folder. The link doesn't work in the email so I had to copy and paste but everyone be on the look out and I hope this starts to ease some minds 🙏🏾
> *Also: it's literally 2 days of interviews this Thursday and Friday and I didn't see a ton of slots so I think they're trying to get them done as soon as possible.


Here comes my REAL anxiety now.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

In case anyone doesn't see their interview request until the last minute they sent this in the follow up email:

*Additionally, the admissions committee would like you to prepare a short film idea (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. The pitch should take no more than two minutes – describe a short film (under five minutes in length) that you might make. We recommend that you focus on one event that has an emotional arc, and give it the elements of good story structure - with a build up, climax and resolution.*


----------



## rouleau.alexander

scaldwellkerson said:


> In case anyone doesn't see their interview request until the last minute they sent this in the follow up email:
> 
> *Additionally, the admissions committee would like you to prepare a short film idea (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. The pitch should take no more than two minutes – describe a short film (under five minutes in length) that you might make. We recommend that you focus on one event that has an emotional arc, and give it the elements of good story structure - with a build up, climax and resolution.*


Was it an automated email or personalized? Worried that they only send out one big batch and I didn't get in.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

rouleau.alexander said:


> Was it an automated email or personalized? Worried that they only send out one big batch and I didn't get in.


I don't really know how to ease your personal worry but the email was personalized, and the second one was sent after I selected my interview time.


----------



## rouleau.alexander

scaldwellkerson said:


> I don't really know how to ease your personal worry but the email was personalized, and the second one was sent after I selected my interview time.


That alone eases it already! Congrats on your interview and good luck!


----------



## cheeeese3cake

rouleau.alexander said:


> Here comes my REAL anxiety now.


I feel you oh gosh


----------



## scaldwellkerson

rouleau.alexander said:


> That alone eases it already! Congrats on your interview and good luck!


Thank you 🙏🏾


----------



## Browncapital

scaldwellkerson said:


> In case anyone doesn't see their interview request until the last minute they sent this in the follow up email:
> 
> *Additionally, the admissions committee would like you to prepare a short film idea (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. The pitch should take no more than two minutes – describe a short film (under five minutes in length) that you might make. We recommend that you focus on one event that has an emotional arc, and give it the elements of good story structure - with a build up, climax and resolution.*



Aw congrats! I hope you get in. Best of luck.


----------



## It_movie

scaldwellkerson said:


> In case anyone doesn't see their interview request until the last minute they sent this in the follow up email:
> 
> *Additionally, the admissions committee would like you to prepare a short film idea (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. The pitch should take no more than two minutes – describe a short film (under five minutes in length) that you might make. We recommend that you focus on one event that has an emotional arc, and give it the elements of good story structure - with a build up, climax and resolution.*


Congrats! Also, we’ve only got one member in this forum who received an interview invitation??


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Browncapital said:


> Aw congrats! I hope you get in. Best of luck.


Thank you!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

It_movie said:


> Congrats! Also, we’ve only got one member in this forum who received an interview invitation??


Thank you, I'm hoping some other people come through with interview notifications... idk, my last name starts with a C so maybe it's alphabetical 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## cheeeese3cake

It_movie said:


> Congrats! Also, we’ve only got one member in this forum who received an interview invitation??


It reminded me the NYU situation last year, I don't think anyone on the forum received any interview invitation and those who received one only joined the forum afterward 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Browncapital

scaldwellkerson said:


> Thank you, I'm hoping some other people come through with interview notifications... idk, my last name starts with a C so maybe it's alphabetical 🤷🏾‍♀️



I'm just shocked they are doing interviews the same week they sent the requests out. I'm sure you're prepared but you must be very nervous. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Browncapital said:


> I'm just shocked they are doing interviews the same week they sent the requests out. I'm sure you're prepared but you must be very nervous. Let us know how it goes!


The only school that hasn't happened with is LMU. USC did same day notification and interview so 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Mr. November

scaldwellkerson said:


> Just got my interview request in my spam folder. The link doesn't work in the email so I had to copy and paste but everyone be on the look out and I hope this starts to ease some minds 🙏🏾
> *Also: it's literally 2 days of interviews this Thursday and Friday and I didn't see a ton of slots so I think they're trying to get them done as soon as possible.


Wow, thanks so much! I found the same e-mail in my spam folder. You're a life saver!


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Mr. November said:


> Wow, thanks so much! I found the same e-mail in my spam folder. You're a life saver!


No problem, I got in the habit of checking it after they sent me a transcript request a few months ago that was in my spam. Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Jennie.

Got my interview request yesterday! I don't think they're done sending out interviews. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dchuang0710

I just found my interview request email in my spam folder as well!


----------



## rouleau.alexander

Tong said:


> Got my interview request yesterday! I don't think they're done sending out interviews. Good luck to everyone!


How come you don’t think they’re done?


----------



## howdoigetin

Didn't get one. I think that it is for me. I have only gotten an interview request from Columbia. Looks like I may be reapplying next year.


----------



## rouleau.alexander

howdoigetin said:


> Didn't get one. I think that it is for me. I have only gotten an interview request from Columbia. Looks like I may be reapplying next year.


Yeah same. Any reason you think you wouldn’t go to Columbia? I got an interview as well but I’m not sure if I’d actually go. UCLA was my top choice.


----------



## howdoigetin

I would go to Columbia, but one interview makes me feel like I wasn't a strong applicant. Granted UCLA is kind of a wild card with how few materials they requested. I didn't get one from USC or NYU either.


----------



## rouleau.alexander

I see. I feel similarly. I applied to five schools with only one interview. After I get in or not at Columbia I may reapply next year and make a new short film in the meantime.


----------



## Consuelo J

howdoigetin said:


> I would go to Columbia, but one interview makes me feel like I wasn't a strong applicant. Granted UCLA is kind of a wild card with how few materials they requested. I didn't get one from USC or NYU either.


Hi don't be upset! I know some friends who were rejected by all other schools but accepted by his dream school. This is not a matter of strong or weak. Maybe columbia is the most suitable one for you. Do more research about columbia and prepare well for your incoming interview! Good luck!


----------



## eileenmcn

Had my interview today—it felt like an intellectual debate with close friends. Hopefully that was because the content of  our conversation was interesting and not because my answers lacked insight! 
Did anyone else feel challenged in their interview?


----------



## Mr. November

eileenmcn said:


> Had my interview today—it felt like an intellectual debate with close friends. Hopefully that was because the content of  our conversation was interesting and not because my answers lacked insight!
> Did anyone else feel challenged in their interview?


That's nice to hear! What kind of questions did they ask? How much time did you spend talking about the short film you had to pitch?


----------



## Mr. November

The e-mail about the interview had a prompt that asked for a 2 minute pitch for a short film, but it was slightly differently worded on two separate emails:

E-mail 1:
*Additionally, the admissions committee would like you to prepare a short film idea (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. The pitch should take no more than two minutes – describe a short film (under five minutes in length) that you might make. We recommend that you focus on one event that has an emotional arc, and give it the elements of good story structure - with a build up, climax and resolution.*

We encourage you to have fun with this project, do not worry about pitching formalities, do not over think it or call with questions, just tell us an engaging small story. Do not read it from an outline source – and remember, the story should take no more than two minutes to tell.


E-mail 2:
*For your interview, the admissions committee would like you to prepare an informal pitch for a project concept (different from the one in your application) to briefly discuss during the interview. Your pitch should take no more than two minutes and it should describe a short project of any genre or format that you might make. We recommend that you present an idea that is concise, innovative and expressive of your creative passions and intellectual interests to give us a sense of the type of work you hope to pursue at UCLA.*


----------



## eileenmcn

Mr. November said:


> That's nice to hear! What kind of questions did they ask? How much time did you spend talking about the short film you had to pitch?


They asked: What my background was, What my influences were, What film would  I want to develop, and What I would like to be known for. With each question, my interviewers had specific and thorough follow-up questions. I should also mention I intend to focus on documentary so it may be slightly different!


----------



## dchuang0710

who did you interview with? @eileenmcn


----------



## eileenmcn

dchuang0710 said:


> who did you interview with? @eileenmcn


Kristy Guevara-Flanagan and Steven Anderson


----------



## eileenmcn

eileenmcn said:


> Kristy Guevara-Flanagan and Steven Anderson


This was the prompt in my email: 
The discussion will include your background, interests and treatment that were part of your application submission. There will also be time to ask some questions if you would like.


----------



## Consuelo J

Just had my interview. It lasts far more than 20 mins and I kind of worry if I talk too much things they are not really interested in lol
They asked me about my cultural background, my top 5 movies, the kind of movies I want to make, something about my personal statement, my experience as a collaborator, and of course the short film idea. 
Can't really tell if they're satisfied or not cause most of time they look a little bit serious. (But they're still very encouraging.)


----------



## dchuang0710

Do you guys know where I might be able to watch some UCLA grad student films?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

Just had my interview as well, it was very pleasant honestly. I felt pretty relaxed except the pitch made me a little uneasy, but I didn't stress about it too much. They were very kind and had time to answer questions.


----------



## audr3y

Does anyone know if there is any chance of being admitted without an interview? This is the only program I have not heard from about an interview


----------



## scaldwellkerson

audr3y said:


> Does anyone know if there is any chance of being admitted without an interview? This is the only program I have not heard from about an interview


I feel like Chris would say check last year’s stats 😂


----------



## Chris W

scaldwellkerson said:


> I feel like Chris would say check last year’s stats 😂


There are no last year stats. Ha. But yes I would say that. 

2 were admitted without interview in 2019.


----------



## StarkWayne

Just had my interview with UCLA! Just three questions: can you tell us about yourself, 5 movies you would bring and my pitch.


----------



## StarkWayne

Forgot to mention that my interviewer said that a decision will come out mid-march! So.. good luck everyone!! Also, I did not find my interviewers' email so I was unable to email them....


----------



## dchuang0710

StarkWayne said:


> Forgot to mention that my interviewer said that a decision will come out mid-march! So.. good luck everyone!! Also, I did not find my interviewers' email so I was unable to email them....


Who was your interviewer?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi Folks, 

I wanted to know 

1. If one doesn't get an interview does it mean they are not shortlisted ? 
2. When will the results come ? 

Thank you and goodluck


----------



## StarkWayne

Hi! Yes, my interviewer is Mel Finnell and Mark Rosman!


----------



## colbarrios

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I wanted to know
> 
> 1. If one doesn't get an interview does it mean they are not shortlisted ?
> 2. When will the results come ?
> 
> Thank you and goodluck


Two years ago they accepted a couple of applicants without interview as per the stats on this site. Others have said mid-march based off what they were told in their interviews.


----------



## StarkWayne

dchuang0710 said:


> Who was your interviewer?


Hi! Yes, my interviewer is Mel Finnell and Mark Rosman! I forgot to reply....


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

colbarrios said:


> Two years ago they accepted a couple of applicants without interview as per the stats on this site. Others have said mid-march based off what they were told in their interviews.


thank you


----------



## MyaAlamer

It seems I had a different interview... My interviewers are Gina Kim and David. We really discussed a lot of questions (I think it almost covered all the questions I had in my head...) We talked about my background, and what kind of film I wanna make in the future probably ten to twenty years... just pretty strange...
Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## MiyaLi

Hi，

Congrats！I just got the interview invitation. May I ask what kinds of questions will be asked during the interview? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lin0802

It is mid-March now guys. Hope we will find out our results soon. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ZhangDi

MiyaLi said:


> Hi，
> 
> Congrats！I just got the interview invitation. May I ask what kinds of questions will be asked during the interview?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Congrats！Did you just get an interview invitation today?


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## dchuang0710

Just found my acceptance email in the SPAM folder! I am in


----------



## Lin0802

dchuang0710 said:


> Just found my acceptance email in the SPAM folder! I am in


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jinna Dee

dchuang0710 said:


> Just found my acceptance email in the SPAM folder! I am in


Congrats!! Which program are you in? Directing?


----------



## dchuang0710

Jinna Dee said:


> Congrats!! Which program are you in? Directing?


Yes this is for Directing.


----------



## Lin0802

Anyone hears back anything?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Lin0802 said:


> Anyone hears back anything?


nope nothing yet


----------



## Facts & Logics

It's passed mid-March and I'm still not receiving anything. So far, seems like only one applicant in this forum got accepted.


----------



## eileenmcn

I got my acceptance tonight! I had an email telling me to check my inbox: “We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through [information on their system and basically saying it might be flagged as spam]”


----------



## cheeeese3cake

eileenmcn said:


> I got my acceptance tonight! I had an email telling me to check my inbox: “We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through [information on their system and basically saying it might be flagged as spam


congrats！


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Facts & Logics said:


> It's passed mid-March and I'm still not receiving anything. So far, seems like only one applicant in this forum got accepted.


yeaa I think the screenwriting people are experiencing the same problem...


----------



## eileenmcn

cheeeese3cake said:


> yeaa I think the screenwriting people are experiencing the same problem...


Best of luck for good news soon!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Even I haven't heard back anything from UCLA yet


----------



## Lin0802

It seems like UCLA is sending out offers at evening or late-night?


----------



## Facts & Logics

Well, the website did say the decisions would come out in March and April, but the interviewers told me mid-March. Hopefully the results would come out in these few days, I mean...UCLA have one of the earliest deadlines


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Facts & Logics said:


> Well, the website did say the decisions would come out in March and April, but the interviewers told me mid-March. Hopefully the results would come out in these few days, I mean...UCLA have one of the earliest deadlines


ha ha ha I agree !! I mean seriously all these film schools should have a fixed date for their results.


----------



## Bradyb

eileenmcn said:


> I got my acceptance tonight! I had an email telling me to check my inbox: “We have already heard from some of you, but I wanted to let you know that we have been sending decisions through [information on their system and basically saying it might be flagged as spam]”


Congratulations!!  Did you interview?


----------



## Bradyb

Bradyb said:


> Congratulations!!  Did you


----------



## Bradyb

Did you interview


----------



## Joestar

Hey everyone, march is almost over and I've yet to get word back. Anyone else?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Joestar said:


> Hey everyone, march is almost over and I've yet to get word back. Anyone else?


🙋🏻‍♀️🙋🏻‍♀️🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## Lin0802

No result yet!


----------



## Bradyb

Me either


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi I got the result .. I didn't make it  I wasn't interviewed.
Goodluck everyone


----------



## Bradyb

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bradyb

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi I got the result .. I didn't make it  I wasn't interviewed.
> Goodluck everyone


I am so sorry


----------



## audr3y

I have not heard a single thing. I did not have an interview either.


----------



## cheeeese3cake

audr3y said:


> I have not heard a single thing. I did not have an interview either.


Same, no interview, no updates on portal, no email :/
Maybe they don't send all rejection at once?


----------



## Jinna Dee

I emailed the filmgrad email address, and this is what I got from them. (I did mention to them that the interviewer said the decision was going to release in mid-march tho...)

"We do not update individual applicants as to the status of their applications, the review process is on going.  Just make sure you keep an eye out for emails from us, make sure you check your spam folder.

Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television.

Best,
-TFT Student Services"


----------



## audr3y

This is frustrating because tonight was the deadline to accept or deny at Chapman, at least for me. Thankfully I have already decided on going to Columbia but for others who are still awaiting the UCLA response to decide they might have to decline other schools and risk it or lose a deposit.


----------



## Jinna Dee

audr3y said:


> This is frustrating because tonight was the deadline to accept or deny at Chapman, at least for me. Thankfully I have already decided on going to Columbia but for others who are still awaiting the UCLA response to decide they might have to decline other schools and risk it or lose a deposit.


Totally feel you. I have the same struggle. But I'll probably still wait for UCLA.


----------



## Facts & Logics

audr3y said:


> This is frustrating because tonight was the deadline to accept or deny at Chapman, at least for me. Thankfully I have already decided on going to Columbia but for others who are still awaiting the UCLA response to decide they might have to decline other schools and risk it or lose a deposit.


Absolutely! At this point, I just think UCLA is being inconsiderate and irresponsible. Making promises they can't keep and expecting applicants to wait endlessly. I do not have other offers at hand so I guess the wait wouldn't hurt, but that may not be true for others. UCLA has one of the earliest deadlines, imagine what would happen if an applicant submitted his/her work late.


----------



## 123321

Jinna Dee said:


> Totally feel you. I have the same struggle. But I'll probably still wait for UCLA.


May I ask you which school you decide to go to besides from UCLA?


----------



## StarkWayne

I think I'm lucky enough to have offers from other schools, right now I'm just curious of their results and not anxiously waiting.


----------



## It_movie

UCLA TFT has changed. Faculty reshuffled and more students are left wondering what happened. You can tell a lot about the school from the application process. For me, I really enjoyed the application process from AFI, USC and NYU. Their communications were prompt and I was always given ample information to move forward. Working on their applications was a joy (not saying it was easy). But for UCLA there was so much confusion about the prompts themselves and honestly it seemed the entire department has been ignored. As one of the top schools in the country, UCLA TFT is not living up to its name.


----------



## chronicleofjoy

I think it's ridiculous and appalling that we haven't heard back yet. I'm planning to call or email and let them know that it's unfair to the people who paid and are trying to make the best decision for their careers. It's very inconsiderate.


----------



## dchuang0710

I am an admitted student in narrative directing. As far as I know, UCLA had communicated with the accepted/waitlisted students. 

We had an admitted graduate student tour yesterday, and it certainly looks like all offers were made.

I am not sure why they have not communicated with all the applicants, I agree with you that is rather irresponsible.
But I am not surprised because the department admin definitely seems disorganized. UCLA had a lot of administrative issues internally, and they took a year off to fix the issues, but it looks like a lot of them remain unfixed.


----------



## Joestar

dchuang0710 said:


> I am an admitted student in narrative directing. As far as I know, UCLA had communicated with the accepted/waitlisted students.
> 
> We had an admitted graduate student tour yesterday, and it certainly looks like all offers were made.
> 
> I am not sure why they have not communicated with all the applicants, I agree with you that is rather irresponsible.
> But I am not surprised because the department admin definitely seems disorganized. UCLA had a lot of administrative issues internally, and they took a year off to fix the issues, but it looks like a lot of them remain unfixed.


That's incredibly messed up that they would leave us all hanging like that.


----------



## chronicleofjoy

That is unbelievable.


----------



## Facts & Logics

chronicleofjoy said:


> I think it's ridiculous and appalling that we haven't heard back yet. I'm planning to call or email and let them know that it's unfair to the people who paid and are trying to make the best decision for their careers. It's very inconsiderate.


I am planning on doing that as well. It's important to let them know our frustration. I think calling might be even better as I emailed them once and only got the standard reply, saying UCLA doesn't update applicant individually and please wait longer.


----------



## Facts & Logics

dchuang0710 said:


> I am an admitted student in narrative directing. As far as I know, UCLA had communicated with the accepted/waitlisted students.
> 
> We had an admitted graduate student tour yesterday, and it certainly looks like all offers were made.
> 
> I am not sure why they have not communicated with all the applicants, I agree with you that is rather irresponsible.
> But I am not surprised because the department admin definitely seems disorganized. UCLA had a lot of administrative issues internally, and they took a year off to fix the issues, but it looks like a lot of them remain unfixed.


Seems like UCLA has made their decisions already. I just don't understand why they are sitting on the rejection letters. Learning that they were holding a student tour before notifying each applicant made me feel even worse. Anyway, congratulations to you!


----------



## MyaAlamer

As far as I know, UCLA will be still sending out waitlist till June.


----------



## MyaAlamer

This gonna be a long wait.


----------



## isabellauzm

Does anyone know who is the program director? I would like to call to ask specifics about the program but can't seem to figure out who it is. Thanks!


----------



## catapultbaby

Has anyone gotten an official rejection yet?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

catapultbaby said:


> Has anyone gotten an official rejection yet?


There are some applicants who marked themselves as rejected on this website but I didn't want to ask about specifics from them.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

dchuang0710 said:


> I am an admitted student in narrative directing. As far as I know, UCLA had communicated with the accepted/waitlisted students.
> 
> We had an admitted graduate student tour yesterday, and it certainly looks like all offers were made.
> 
> I am not sure why they have not communicated with all the applicants, I agree with you that is rather irresponsible.
> But I am not surprised because the department admin definitely seems disorganized. UCLA had a lot of administrative issues internally, and they took a year off to fix the issues, but it looks like a lot of them remain unfixed.


The program accepts a small amount of students if I recall correctly? That could also be why only a few people on this website heard back, either way, I'm happy for your admission and I hope the newly admitted students day was informative for you. 

The school's communication is a big factor into their reputation and the running theme that they are disorganized doesn't give a lot of potential students a lot of faith, but hopefully they can turn it around one day soon.


----------



## Facts & Logics

isabellauzm said:


> Does anyone know who is the program director? I would like to call to ask specifics about the program but can't seem to figure out who it is. Thanks!



not sure if it's Fabian Wagmister









						Directing Specialty - UCLA School of TFT
					

Home > Faculty > Film, Television and Digital Media About the Film, Television and Digital Media Faculty The faculty in the Department of Film, Television and Digital Media is comprised of an international group of industry professionals who … Continue reading →




					www.tft.ucla.edu


----------



## It_movie

I think they have a new MBA guy as their program director. I have mixed feelings about having a non-film background person running the department.


----------



## StarkWayne

Guys, I've been talking to a UCLA TFT alumni (undergrad) and he told me that the program now might start to lean towards academics...That's not to say it wouldn't be about production anymore, just something people should take note of.


----------



## scaldwellkerson

StarkWayne said:


> Guys, I've been talking to a UCLA TFT alumni (undergrad) and he told me that the program now might start to lean towards academics...That's not to say it wouldn't be about production anymore, just something people should take note of.


Feels like I dodged a bullet I guess? That sucks for current students or incoming students who don’t know how the program will be structured/changed


----------



## cheeeese3cake

I just checked my portal and I didn't make it lol


----------



## scaldwellkerson

cheeeese3cake said:


> I just checked my portal and I didn't make it lol


Did you check it without an email?


----------



## Facts & Logics

cheeeese3cake said:


> I just checked my portal and I didn't make it lol


There's a portal?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

scaldwellkerson said:


> Did you check it without an email?


yeaaa I didn’t get any email, not even spam


----------



## cheeeese3cake

Facts & Logics said:


> There's a portal?


Yup it is the same on as you submitted your application


----------



## scaldwellkerson

cheeeese3cake said:


> Yup it is the same on as you submitted your application


Oh, interesting


----------



## Facts & Logics

Mine hasn't updated since November, all I can see is my application checklist.


----------



## Bradyb

I just got an email but am too
Nervous to look


----------



## audr3y

I just got my decision notification email a few minutes ago (around 1am central time). Did not get in!


----------



## Bradyb

I meant to UCLA


----------



## Bradyb

audr3y said:


> I just got my decision notification email a few minutes ago (around 1am central time). Did not get in!


I'm sorry


audr3y said:


> I just got my decision notification email a few minutes ago (around 1am central time). Did not get in!


----------



## audr3y

Bradyb said:


> I'm sorry


No worries! honestly was not super impressed by how they handled this whole process, and from what has been said previously about the changes to the program it seems like it wouldn't have been what I wanted anyways! I have already decided to attend Columbia's creative producing program, which was my top choice so I cannot be upset about this!


----------



## Bradyb

audr3y said:


> No worries! honestly was not super impressed by how they handled this whole process, and from what has been said previously about the changes to the program it seems like it wouldn't have been what I wanted anyways! I have already decided to attend Columbia's creative producing program, which was my top choice so I cannot be upset about this!


Congratulations on Columbia!! This was my first year applying. I graduate this May with a BFA.  From what I have heard the schools really don't take you fresh out of school. Not sure this is true.  Going to keep making films.  What else can one day?


----------



## cheeeese3cake

scaldwellkerson said:


> Did you check it without an email?


nvm! I just opened my inbox and they sent an email asking me to check my portal  at around 23:02pst


----------



## user1234

I just got an email and although not a surprise, I was rejected 😅


----------



## It_movie

I got rejected too. Guess they don’t want me. Well, the feeling is mutual 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Facts & Logics

Anyone still hasn't heard back? ☹


----------



## Facts & Logics

May I ask when is the deadline for accepting the offer


----------



## dchuang0710

4/15 like most other schools


----------



## MyaAlamer

I'm just curious nobody got email saying waitlist?


----------



## scaldwellkerson

user1234 said:


> I just got an email and although not a surprise, I was rejected 😅


Still haven't received an email... but I obviously know the result if they've already had their newly admitted students' day and their deadline is the 15th... I am curious if anyone here has been waitlisted.


----------



## Facts & Logics

I wonder how the waitlists worked. Does UCLA send out waitlists after the deadline for accepting offers? I remember USC send out their decisions in this order: offers, waitlists, rejections.


----------



## Adam Y

scaldwellkerson said:


> Still haven't received an email... but I obviously know the result if they've already had their newly admitted students' day and their deadline is the 15th... I am curious if anyone here has been waitlisted.


I have been waitlisted, and haven't heard anything back since.
I think that they sent out the waitlist and acceptance letter around the same time if I recalled correctly. 
Hope this information helps.


----------



## Jinna Dee

Still nothing in my portal yet... I remember attending a tft 2nd year WIP film online screening in 2020 (I was a ucla undergrad). I'd say a few films were so terrific and impressive!! Some were on the average or just so so, and a few were ummm I don't know what to say... 
So, I mean, individual discrepancy is really obvious according to my observation, and I think such discrepancy exists within each film school... My point is we may pay more attention to self improvement instead of the school itself. We can't change anything about the school but ourselves. 
btw I'm not waiting for ucla anymore. I'm attending usc.


----------



## Jinna Dee

StarkWayne said:


> Guys, I've been talking to a UCLA TFT alumni (undergrad) and he told me that the program now might start to lean towards academics...That's not to say it wouldn't be about production anymore, just something people should take note of.


I've taken 7 or 8 film classes at tft as an undergard film minor, but most classes I was allowed to take were film history or theory classes. From my experience, ucla is a big research school and academics like film studies and Asian studies has always been its strong area. I can't say much about the production classes, but if leaning towards academics is true, it may not be a bad choice for those who want to take more history and theory classes.
btw ucla has a great theater program, which means actor and production design talents are abundant.


----------



## StarkWayne

Guys, just got an email saying I'm waitlisted and that I need to let them know if I want to stay on the waitlist. I'm probably not going to stay on the waitlist...


----------



## Mr. November

I'm going to another school, but I did apply to UCLA and I still haven't heard anything back.

My whole experience of applying to UCLA has been quite disappointing.
Firstly, the emails always ended up in my spam folder, which I would have missed if I didn't check it regularly.
Secondly, the interview invitation came just two days before the actual interview.
Thirdly, the interview came with an extra assignment of pitching a short film, which used up most of the time and energy of the interview preparation.
And now, I still haven't heard a decision from them, while some other schools require admitted students to submit their own decisions by April 15th.
At this point, I don't think I would want to attend UCLA even if it were the only school that accepted me.


----------



## Facts & Logics

Just checked my portal, I got rejected. Can't say I'm disappointed becuase of the way UCLA handled our applications. Anyway, I'm extremely grateful for the experience. I received a lot of help from my friends and teachers, as well as this community. Being able to exchange information and support each other during the prolonged waiting made me realize I'm not alone in this fight. I am an undergraduate (not studying film) who will be graduating in June. I only started making films 3 years ago and have zero professional experience. So when I was applying for UCLA, USC and NYU, I knew I was underqualified. Therefore, I see getting interviews from UCLA and USC as an absolute win. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Adam Y

Yoyo
Does anyone know how UCLA's program is now structured or what the curriculum looks like this year? I got off the waitlist and tried to find more information about the program on the official website, but couldn't find much detailed information. Like how many films we are gonna make in three years?
 I really want to know more about the program before I made my final decision.

Any information will be really helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## RoseOfAberlone

Has anybody on here ever posted their treatment? Someone who got in or didn't?


----------



## Chris W

If any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at UCLA yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at UCLA.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------

